# GoPoint BT1



## Devilz (May 16, 2012)

bump


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

I don't know anything about it but I am interested in it. Thanks for posting the link. Its no more expensive than a Auto Zone OBDII reader and it does a lot more.


----------



## Devilz (May 16, 2012)

yeah and you can download Dashcommand app for free on Android :th_angelsmiley4:

am very temepted to get it myself too


----------

